

Django admin now ships JQuery - forsaken
http://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/12297

======
andybak
Thank god they finally went for the sensible option. It would have been highly
irritating if it was rejected as an unnecessary dependency (which some people
were arguing).

------
kls
I know it is not the case but this will reflect to most that JQuery is the
toolkit of choice for Django.

~~~
rbanffy
It's certainly convenient.

But the Django admin is only an optional application. Your apps may use
whatever makes sense for them

------
alrex021
The arm finally got bent I guess. This has been brought up quite a few times
in the last few years on the Django dev list as I recall. Argument was always
around the fact that some commiters didn't want to commit the Django
components to any specific JavaScript framework.

~~~
orblivion
That's an interesting point. So what's the counterargument?

~~~
forsaken
Rolling your own is silly and counter productive. Something needed to be
chosen, and JQuery is the obvious choice.

Totally pragmatic.

~~~
trusko
I agree. I think it was good decision as well.

------
gsiener
For anyone getting started with Django, what release will this ship with?

~~~
simonw
1.2.

------
timmorgan
I'm not a django dev -- what library was used before this?

~~~
jacobian
Just plain old JavaScript - no framework. Most of the JavaScript in Django's
admin predates JavaScript frameworks entirely (in fact, Simon Willison wrote
getElementsBySelector for the admin, which at least partially inspired jQuery
and the rest of the selector-based JavaScript APIs).

